# Scraps?



## AnarchicQ (Jun 24, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this, feel free to move it, admins, if it's in the wrong spot.

So, How many of you actually look at an artist's scrap gallery?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 24, 2007)

Other, as I fall into two of the above catagories:

I post scraps for work in progress, and sometimes check other peopls scraps.


----------



## Kitfox (Jun 24, 2007)

lol don't look at nor do i post scraps


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jun 24, 2007)

I view my friends scraps every now and then and I use it myself for wip works and doodles


----------



## net-cat (Jun 24, 2007)

I look at scraps. I've found some great stuff in scraps.

I also post stuff in scraps. Stuff like this:


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 24, 2007)

Down the line, we want to have the gallery folders show how many items are into. Sort of a...

Gallery: 94
Scraps: 12
Photos: 3

It'll help show what artists have what.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jun 24, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Down the line, we want to have the gallery folders show how many items are into. Sort of a...
> 
> Gallery: 94
> Scraps: 12
> ...




Sounds like a good idea


----------



## Faeliin Mtaali (Jun 24, 2007)

I have never heard of "Scraps"...


----------



## Aden (Jun 24, 2007)

I actually post most of my WIPs in my main gallery until the piece is done, then I move the WIPs to scraps.

Sometimes I upload things right to scraps if it's just something I want a friend to hear real quick.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't post scraps / look at scraps, not to mention, I forget they're there


----------



## izartist (Jun 24, 2007)

I always look at scraps, sometimes I find some unfinished gems there.  And I post scraps for stuff I"m proud of that never ever got finished and/or will probably never ever get finished.


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 24, 2007)

Faeliin Mtaali said:
			
		

> I have never heard of "Scraps"...



Everyone on FA has a scraps section e.g:

http://www.furaffinity.net/scraps/fender/

When you upload an image normally, it appears in the browse window and people looking at your userpage may be able to see it listed under "latest submissions", It will appear to people who are watching you.

When you upload something to scraps (or edit an existing image to send it to scraps) it doesn't appear in the normal browse section (Though you can specifically select "scraps" from the drop down category list), nor in "latest submissions". It will also appear to people who are watching you. Most people use it for sketches, WIP's and scraps indeed.


----------



## Randy (Jun 24, 2007)

Sometimes i do, sometyimes i dont just depends on my mood at the time


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jun 24, 2007)

I looks around every so often. usually when bored and I realize scraps exist. other times when I'm stuck on my own piece


----------

